# Savings Accounts



## trebor (3 Jul 2008)

Just wondering how many various deposit/regular saver/current accounts many of you have? I am personally starting to get reluctant to open any more merely to take advantage of a marginally higher rate than the next bank. Between passwords and online accounts and the time taken to check up and monitor each account it can get quite mad. 

Also, are interest rates set to rise in the near future?


----------



## ClubMan (3 Jul 2008)

trebor said:


> Just wondering how many various deposit/regular saver/current accounts many of you have? I am personally starting to get reluctant to open any more merely to take advantage of a marginally higher rate than the next bank. Between passwords and online accounts and the time taken to check up and monitor each account it can get quite mad.


You show us your's and we might show your our's. What have *YOU *got?


> Also, are interest rates set to rise in the near future?


_ECB _rate went up *today *to 4.25%! This may have a knock on effect with some accounts (e.g. those with _ECB _tracker rates or maybe others).


----------



## trebor (3 Jul 2008)

ClubMan said:


> You show us your's and we might show your our's. What have *YOU *got?



I have 9 accounts which I regularly use online services and are all active. I know by chopping and changing a bit here and there and opening a few other accounts I'm likely to make a few extra quid but I'm just wondering is it worth it? Another, say, 3 accounts will mean 3 more passwords and 3 more accounts to monitor online, etc. 

One thing I'm particularly wary of at the moment is the temptation to open some of the fixed rate fixed term accounts on the market, with possible ECB rate increases in the near future...


----------



## ClubMan (3 Jul 2008)

9 is a lot. What are they out of interest (no pun intended)?

Why are you "wary" of the fixed rate accounts?


----------



## camlin90 (3 Jul 2008)

I have 8 active ones
Anglo 7% Reg Saver Issue 1
Anglo 8% Reg Saver Issue 2
First Active 7.15% Reg Saver
Halifax 7.25% Child Saver x 2
AIB 7.3% Reg Saver x 2
INBS 7.35% Reg Saver


----------



## trebor (4 Jul 2008)

PTSB CA, Halifax CA, Haliflex Flexi, FA E-Saver, FA Reg Saver, Anglo Fixed Term, Anglo Reg Saver, NR Demand Online, Credit Union.

When I say wary, I mean the fact that it is locked away with the possibility of interest rate increase in the meantime which I wouldn't be able to take advantage of?


----------



## GeneralZod (4 Jul 2008)

I can beat 9. 

NIB ECB Tracker Series I, FA E-Saver, NR, Rabo Demand & Fixed Term, UB E-Saver, Halifax Reg Saver, AIB On-line 7 day notice, EBS share account, FA demand account.

Most of my savings are in NIB, FA, NR and Rabo. Nothing much in the AIB 7 day and Rabo demand accounts but I'm keeping them open in case they decide to become competitive again. I use the UB E-Saver account to pay bills at the last minute.

I don't like accounts that can't be accessed on-line because the inertia of pulling out of them when they become uncompetitive is greater.

I have bookmarks to the web sites and store the passwords in an encrypted file so it's relatively easy to manage them.


----------



## skrooge (4 Jul 2008)

haha Its time i admit to being unfaithful with my NIB current account..at present I'm servicing the following:

*Regular saving account*
Anglo Reg Saver Issue 1 7% 
Anglo Reg Saver Issue 2 8% 
BOI bonus saver 6.75% 
First Active Reg Saver 7.15% 
INBS Reg Saver 7.35% 

_*Lump Sum*_
FA e-savers 5.22%
Hallifax flexi-saver 5.15%
Halifax current a/c 10%
Northern Rock 5%
NIB tracker issue 1

Thats 10 but if you count the fact i have a UL esavers and a rabo that are no longer (in my mind) competative thats 13!!

please don't judge me  haha


----------



## Colblimp (4 Jul 2008)

I only have one at the moment, INBS Reg Saver 7.35%.  Does that make me a lesser person?


----------



## ClubMan (4 Jul 2008)

No - just a disinterested one.


----------



## DELLBOY 08 (5 Jul 2008)

I had 7 savings accounts up until last week but I'm in the process of closing them all & lodging the money in a NR Demand Online account. More peace of mind knowing that my savings are 100% secure considering all the difficulties that Irish Banks are reportedly facing. The Irish Deposit  Protection Scheme is a poor comparison of deposit protection schemes in other countries. Why should I risk losing at least 10% of my savings if an Irish bank fails?


----------



## TSThomas (6 Jul 2008)

*Lump Sum*
First Active eSavings
 Halifax Flexi-Saver
Northern Rock
Rabodirect (€1000 only)

*Regular Savings*
Anglo Irish Bank 8% (Previously Halifax until the rate dropped)


----------



## GetMoving (7 Jul 2008)

Saving :
AIB Regular Saver
AIB Regular Saver (inactive)
FA Regular Saver

Does Rabo Investor count?

Deposit:
Halifax Current Account
First Active e-saver
Rabodirect (inactive)
Northern Rock (inactive)


----------

